# Baby Bombs - nearly 5 weeks



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually easier to make my FB album public rather than upload them all on here as my internet is being frelling slow. Hope you don't mind

https://www.facebook.com/tamsin.che...0201339947447759.1073741827.1445521457&type=1


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just taken a look at these beauties:001_wub:. i'm most definitely in love, absolutely gorgeous kittens:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad it's working! ANd thank you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I already seed them on FB :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and I is so not looking at your kittens any more  Ooooh that Fred :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't say that name! She's teasing me with him!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Whats that Carly..... you adore FRED, ah yes a very stunning boy who would do well with Tango as a friend, but as we are not allowed to mention FRED, i will refrain from telling you FRED is adorable.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Beautiful pictures, _


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I tease lot of people with Fred. Fred is very easy to tease people with. I tease Carly with FRED, and Lynn was my latest FRED victim, Fred is SO easy to tease people about. ANd with a name like FRED he can't lose!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: You go FRED, stunning kitten.

Of course my heart is on Margo, and i love the name aswell, lets just hope Margo adores me.

Where do i get cake forks from.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

which one is FRED again? i too love Margo but FRED and the others are also adorrrrrrrrrrrababbaling now


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah the Fred fans are down here I see :thumbsup:

Love him! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> :thumbsup: You go FRED, stunning kitten.
> 
> Of course my heart is on Margo, and i love the name aswell, lets just hope Margo adores me.
> 
> Where do i get cake forks from.





moggiemum said:


> which one is FRED again? i too love Margo but FRED and the others are also adorrrrrrrrrrrababbaling now


Ah FRED, now FRED is the CP boy, called FRED. FRED is a lovely calm boy, with a nature suited to showing, FRED is just lush, is FRED.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, so FRED is a show boy..... 

Hope Carly doesnt kick me out the car on the way to visit talking about FRED.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Bless, so FRED is a show boy.....
> 
> Hope Carly doesnt kick me out the car on the way to visit talking about FRED.


A possible show boy - as much as we can tell at the moment he's not perfect but *could* do well. Hopefully.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will admit FRED is just gorgeous, and would go so well with a ginger..... FRED and ginger, its meant to be :yesnod:

All looking especially gorgeous today


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Did someone say Fred?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No Carly, nobody mentioned FRED.....but as you asked FRED is a stunner.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

FRED has potential. The best two in the litter for type are Margo and the one called Edith which I will always call Poompf! Other little girlie is cute and loving but not show potential - lovely first litter though :thumbsup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pimpf - surely though Poompf is cute too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Did someone say Fred?


Hey carly tell them about the one we saw at the show 

It was a woolly white sheep :001_wub:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spid said:


> Pimpf - surely though Poompf is cute too.


I like Poompf :tongue_smilie:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you hear that, CC? So you need to take Margo out to show in the HHP section! And, as we live nearby, you need to come with me! Just sayin...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This cat has too many names - DD2 calls her Edith, DD1 calls her Mowgli, Soupie calls her Poompf, I don't know what to call her. ANd she has a posh name too when I decide what it is.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL I hope Fred keeps growing nicely as his coat is super and what a temperament <3 make someone a nice show neuter boy potentially


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But you leave so early for the shows and Margo may still be sleeping on my bed. (well hopefully anyway, its not even confirmed if Margo will be with me).


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

All I can say about showing - is . . you have to want to do it. If you don't then you will find it the most awful experience ever. I love it, from the preparation before hand all the way though the early mornings and the late evenings getting back. If you don't want to be there it would be torture.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont think its that i dont wish to do the shows, i have been as a visitor to a tica show in newbury and i really enjoyed myself looking at all the cats.

I enjoy bathing and grooming cats, early mornings is no problem what i dont really like the thought of is with gccf the cats are left from the owners in pens for hours, this i find hard to do, if i could have a cat sat on my knee and decorate a pen etc and the cat enjoys this then yes i am happy to give it a go.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

TICA for you then! I'm doing the Oct Newbury TICA - we could try her there if you fancied? But no pressure honestly. You have to do what you are comfortable with. I just wish the variants were recognised.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would it really matter if a cat in HHP was spayed flank.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Right - no showing for Margo - it's decided. CC will just be my lackey for showing Edith!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, Im happy to come and watch all the beautiful cats but Margo will stay at home.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

wow they are stunning, what are they like as pets? :laugh: :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I am very obviously biased - but they are great as pets - laid back, calm, inquisitive, loving, sometimes they have brains sometimes not.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really? How come? (if it's not too nosey of course). Think you'd really enjoy TICA CC. Spid, I'm going to do Newbury too. And will finally have an excuse to bring cake now that I know people to share it with!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

spid said:


> Well I am very obviously biased - but they are great as pets - laid back, calm, inquisitive, loving, sometimes they have brains sometimes not.


I know that you can cross British shorthairs to them and I love british, but how are they com[pared to british shorthairs?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catlove844 said:


> I know that you can cross British shorthairs to them and I love british, but how are they com[pared to british shorthairs?


Similar temperament - I personally think a bit more lapcat and a bit more inquisitive.

Obvioulsy SOP is different - more rectangular and less round and cobby.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Really? How come? (if it's not too nosey of course). Think you'd really enjoy TICA CC. Spid, I'm going to do Newbury too. And will finally have an excuse to bring cake now that I know people to share it with!


Because in her heart of hearts CC doesn't want to, she wants a pet cat to stay at home and be loved solely for being a pet - and I don't think it's something to be pushed on. I am *very* happy for this to be so. Being shown in HHP won't 'help' me and that would be the only reason CC would do it, even though she isn't enamoured with the thought. So no, not happening.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Would it really matter if a cat in HHP was spayed flank.


I would always have a flank spay for any cat, unless it's done as part of something more complicated. It's quicker and easier, the cat recovers better.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spid said:


> Well I am very obviously biased - but they are great as pets - laid back, calm, inquisitive, loving, sometimes they have brains sometimes not.


Sounds like my mc's:

Laid back = lazy on the sofa.

Calm = sits patiently waiting for dinner.

Inquisitive = nosy, has to be the first to see whats going on.

Loving = loves cuddles and grooming.

Brains = well if clowns have brains then yes, otherwise charging around at 2am for an hour like loonies, or maybe the brains are all my cats know how to open the fridge, or sneak a chicken off the side, can open food cupboards, know exactly when you have the vets and can disappear somewhere in the home but you can never find them until 20 minutes after you have cancelled the appointment.

Carly, Maybe oneday i will show a mc but for now shows are not really something i have time for nor wish to do, i will of course come to the newbury show in october to watch spid with Edith and come to support you aswell with Tango.

Margo was only ever going to be my special much loved pet at home. You are very welcome to come and play with her anytime you want and Spid of course but in my heart i know Margo is the best cat and shows are not really something i wish to do at this time.

I will still come for cake so you can save me a piece. xx:thumbsup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not worth it if it's not really your thing, CC. As someone else said, if you don't really want to be there, it's a very long, very tiring, very boring day!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for understanding Carly, now what about FRED. xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have only just managed to catch up on FB ... Oh my... FRED ... Yummy boy .. Then I am a sucker for colourpoints


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I would struggle with all of those beauties and want them all! 

Agnes and Margo :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Aaww just had to click to see who Fred was, I thought Fred the red but no that's Margo - the bottom photo of her is :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> Aaww just had to click to see who Fred was, I thought Fred the red but no that's Margo - the bottom photo of her is :001_wub:


Margo -is the blue tortie (95% blue)
Fred is the seal colourpoint
Agnes is the blue tortie 50% of each colour

and the one I think you are calling red is Edith, she is chocolate tortie.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If all goes well with my visit with Margo, this will be her 2 new friends as i am keeping 2 kittens from my litter and have now decided to retire mum, mum will also be kept. 

Excuse the lack of wallpaper, kittens seem to like ripping this off, but as the saying goes "once its gone its gone".


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Opps yes just looked at the other thread Edith is scrummy :thumbsup:

Edith please accept my apologies for calling you red.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

They are all just absolutely gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> If all goes well with my visit with Margo, this will be her 2 new friends as i am keeping 2 kittens from my litter and have now decided to retire mum, mum will also be kept.
> 
> Excuse the lack of wallpaper, kittens seem to like ripping this off, but as the saying goes "once its gone its gone".


_aww how pretty CC, what are you calling these two little sweethearts,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have no idea of names for my kittens, was thinking mad max as hes nutty and gina but i doubt these names will be kept.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> If all goes well with my visit with Margo, this will be her 2 new friends as i am keeping 2 kittens from my litter and have now decided to retire mum, mum will also be kept.
> 
> Excuse the lack of wallpaper, kittens seem to like ripping this off, but as the saying goes "once its gone its gone".


I like the one on the left cc.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we need updated photo's of the gorgeous bombs please Spid. :thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew that was coming as I was thinking about it this evening watching Margo molest the dog. Will do some tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo's please.


----------

